# Keeping flour tortillas warm/moist for buffet



## michmom (Apr 11, 2008)

Planning nacho/taco/burrito buffet for graduation party in June. Any good,easy ideas to keep soft flour tortillas appropriately warm and moist enough. We'll be serving about 200 people throughout the afternoon. Thanks


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I haven't tried them but I've seen styrofoam tortilla holders at SavALot for around a dollar or so. I would think they would work pretty well, like a styrofoam cooler.


----------

